# maxi raw turbo test



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Just wondering has anyone used this product is it any good? seems quite cheap


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

It is DAA which is cheap. What do you want to know?


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

bdcc said:


> It is DAA which is cheap. What do you want to know?


want to know if this is a good product

you say daa is cheep would i be better off buying daa and zma on the own,

or is this porduct cheep for the two


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

DAA is big after a human study which resulted in a 42% increase in total testosterone in just 12 days.

I don't know the Maxiraw price. Just Google it and look at how much DAA powder costs and compare the two.


----------

